# Saxon 1200D Turnout Blanket 250g



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention, I'm a penny-pincher and am definitely not looking to spend more than $100, but I do want a quality blanket that will hopefully last through more than one winter.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Love, love, love anything by Saxon. I have the 1200d 300g blanket that they no longer carry and it held up great last winter. I had it cleaned and it looks just like new. I am actually buying the 1200d 150g blanket as soon as I get around to ordering. 

Mine is a hard keeper so for fall she will get the 150 then winter she will get the 300.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Saxon 600D with 150gr on both my mares for 5 winters in row already. And they are ready for the next winter.  Except some small tears here and there I sewed myself (they like to scratch butts on pine tree once in while) I had no issues (no rubbing as well).


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Check ChicksSaddlery.com for nice but cheap blankets. I bought a full neck 350g blanket two winters ago and it's still waterproof and intact. It was a Weatherbeeta Everest and cost me $75.

My horse LOVES his full neck blanket, so much so that I am looking for a modweight full neck. He doesn't get much of a coat and when he's bundled up he does a lot more running and playing than when he doesn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

